# CL and CS ties to their respective Clubs



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am posting a lot today but it is the result of our recent touring that questions have come to mind, although we had no problems.

CLs being affiliated to the CC are supposed to be for CC Members only. Are owners of CLs contractually tied by CC to only accept Members or are they free to accept non-Members? If tied, are they policed by the CC and can action be taken against them?

With CS it may be different as the C+CC do accept non-Members on their own sites albeit at a different rate. Are CS free to do what they want in respect of accepting non-Members and the fees they charge them?

I am just asking so that I know how to approach the owners. 

Geoff


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Geoff
I think you will find that some CC sites also accept non members.
I also believe, but stand to be corrected, that the CL/CS is tied to the club as that allows them up to five vans at a time for 12 months of the year, maximum stay 28 days. Without the club they would be limited to a maximum 28 days of a van staying in one year. It is all to do with planning laws.
p-c


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought that CS/CL sites were supposed to be member only by the fact that the club has provided the licence for them to operate - with the exception of MotorCaravanners Club Certificated Sites which allow them to take anybody because the Member base of the MCC is not big enough to generate sufficient business.

JohnW


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi John
Yes I believe that CL/CS are members only. Non members are allowed on some of their caravan sites.
p-c


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Non-members on CL sites*

We have been on CC CLs with non-members present. I have discussed this with the owners and it seems to revolve around the 'designated area' that the CL is approved for. After that it seems that they can accept other vans/tents etc. as long as they are not in the designated area. 
This satisfies the CC and C&CC rules, but I do not know how that affects the planning rules?
A CC site close to me obviously uses this arrangement as the designated are is clearly defined by being tree lined, after that there are often vans parked in other areas.

By the by, I also discussed with another owner the 28 day rule as he had an RV staying for six months. He said every 28 days it pulls off the designated area and parks in his own car park for a day, then comes back in for another 28 day stay. He told me he had checked with the CC and they said it was within their rules.

Colin


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

During a recent trip we stayed on several CL'S AND CS'S which were more like small campsites with 10 - 15 pitches but in every case there were different fields and although we were told to 'park where you like' on some ( we are members and had shown card) I suppose the different fields will keep the clubs happy.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Yes the "designated" area is the CL/CS, anywhere else would come under the 28 days in one year planning rule. Staying on the CL/CS for 28 days and then moving off for one day and then back on is quite permissible. Incidentally I think the 28 continuous days rule applies to the club main sites and vans move off for one day and then back on. If I remember this was reported on here about Baltic Wharf where workers in Bristol appeared to be living on the site.
Mind you who, if anyone, is checking this I do not know.
p-c


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Cls and CSs are allowed to run without planning permission from the local authority. This right to use these areas as campsites comes from a government body called Natural England ( formerly Defra) who authorises, via an exemtion certificate, various clubs or groups to inspect and appoint the 5 van sites. Any user of these 5 van sites , Cls and CSs included, *must* be members of the authorising club.

Any CL, CS or other club 5 van site is breaking the Natural England Exemption certificate rules if they take non member vans or more than 5 vans ...obviously many do this but they risk losing their right to run a 5 van site

You can read the detail HERE <<

In much the same way Natural England issue various groups , MHF is one, with another type of exemption certificate which allows the group to hold rallies on areas that have no planning permission from a local authority. These rallies must not last longer than 5 days and they must adhere to the rules laid down by Natural England...... This is one of the reasons that many campsites have rally fields ...it allows the site to have many more vans on the site than their planning permission allows for ....the extra vans on the rally field are covered by the club or groups Rally exemption certificate

There is a lot more to it than that but I hope my explanation as I understand it ...... helps :wink: .

Mike


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for all your answers. Especially Mike(spykal) for a very comprehensive one.

Our short visits to the UK do not really justify club membership for just a few individual nights on a CL/CS.

As some have said some site owners are probably prepared to bend the rules, but it is good to know the official positiin and approach them in the most appropriate way.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think you will find Geoff that most will bend the rules. I've stayed on hundreds of them and I can count on one hand the number that have asked for a membership card or number. One CS did once when I rang up and I told them I wasn't a member and she just said come anyway. 

The fiver a night jobs on farms never bother asking.

There is a website called 5van sites or something and loads of them are advertised on there, they are all on ukcampsites and on the mhf database with coordinates and telephone numbers.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Affiliation is the only way that these sites can win planning as has been said. I regualarly use two CLs. I have no intention of joining the club, the owners want my custom. If the world suddenly ends and I am found on one of them without a membership card. C'est la vie.

Dick q


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I think you will find Geoff that most will bend the rules. I've stayed on hundreds of them and I can count on one hand the number that have asked for a membership card or number. One CS did once when I rang up and I told them I wasn't a member and she just said come anyway.
> 
> The fiver a night jobs on farms never bother asking.
> 
> There is a website called 5van sites or something and loads of them are advertised on there, they are all on ukcampsites and on the mhf database with coordinates and telephone numbers.


Barry and others I was aware that is the pragmatic answer, but it is useful to know the formal position as well.

I am glad that you can still look a Leffe bottle in the eye - even if you do not open It  :lol:

Geoff


----------

